

Ask HN: Site feedback requested - OnsideKick.com - bdmorgan

After about 9 months of development with my co-founder, we launched OnsideKick.com today.  We plan to ramp up additional features and functionality over the summer and switch to a subscription service in August.  Would appreciate any and all feedback from the HN audience!<p>http://www.onsidekick.com
======
lauraannmorris
Curator idea is a cool one -- would def get me to visit, but prob not
subscribe. I second gabaix´s comment about refining the core value prop a bit
more.

For example: As an Alabama fan, I subscribe to TiderInsider because there´s a
perception that the guys that post on that forum are really "in the know" --
so I pay to get access to that early intel, tips, credible (and not-so-
credible) rumors, etc. from insiders with the program. Site doesnt look like
much, but you can get info there days/weeks before it hits mainstream outlets
like ESPN/SI.

------
tnorthcutt
Clickable: <http://www.onsidekick.com/>

2 Things I noticed right away:

1\. The pictures in the slider are ugly. Over-compressed, full of artifacts,
and in some cases distorted (resized incorrectly). If you're going to feature
pictures, use pretty pictures.

2\. The logo - you need a better one.

Cool idea. Not trying to be harsh, btw - just being blunt.

------
RexDixon
Looks promising. Just think the site needs a UI look soon. It seems kind of
cluttered, but since I'm a football fan, I don't mind for now. :)

------
gabaix
a couple of questions: \- what is the essential feature of this site? how can
you emphasize it more? \- could you describe your site in one-liner? "football
news curator" \- have you tested to football fans? would they urgently need it
compared to other football news sites?

